# Problem mit Netzwerkinterfaces beim Booten.

## ramrott

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ziemlich komisches Problem, ueber das ich leider nichts finde. Seit meinem letzten Worldupdate wird das eth0-interface nicht mehr beim Booten aktiviert. Es existiert auch kein /etc/init.d/net.eth0. Die Datei /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3/24 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

wurde nicht veraendert und manuell laesst sich alles per ifconfig bzw. route machen. Die Netzwerkkarte wird also problemlos erkannt:

```
# dmesg | grep eth0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc800, 00:02:2a:e0:8b:a0, IRQ 12

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

Weiss jemand, woran das liegen koennte?

Lieben Dank!

Ramrott

----------

## schachti

Hört sich an, als ob Du auf baselayout-2 geupdated hast. Siehe dazu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml, da werden Sie geholfen.   :Wink:   (BTW: der Hinweis stand auch in der emerge-Ausgabe, im Zukunft also ruhig mal einen Blick in die selbige riskieren.   :Wink: )

----------

## ramrott

Vielen Dank, schachti! Das muss ich tatsaechlich uebersehen haben. Ich habe jetzt alles so gemacht, wie es beschrieben ist. Habe einfach einen Symlink von net.eth0 auf net.lo erstellt und die Syntax der /etc/conf.d/net geaendert. Das Ganze laesst sich problemlos per "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" starten, allerdings funktioniert es beim Booten noch immer nicht. Obwohl ich den neuen Daemon dem Boot-Runlevel hinzugefuegt habe.  :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, dafür den Runlevel default (anstatt boot) zu nehmen? Und was heißt "funktioniert nicht"? Genaue Fehlermeldung? Irgendwas im Syslog?

----------

## ramrott

Ja, habe es auch schon im default probiert. Leider klappt es trotzdem nicht. Es kommt gar keine Fehlermeldung, der Daemon wird einfach nicht gestartet. Ich wuesste leider auch nicht, in welche LOG-Datei ich da was finden koennte.

----------

## bell

Funktioniert denn der Aufruf von der Komandozeile? Ist evtl. das Netzwerkkarten-Modul nicht geladen? Beim Baselayout-2 werden die Module anders geladen siehe migrations-howto.

----------

## schachti

Schau mal in /var/log/everything/current oder /var/log/messages (je nachdem, welchen Syslogger Du verwendest) und in /var/log/boot.msg. Evtl. musst Du app-admin/showconsole installieren und in /etc/rc.conf RC_BOOTLOG="yes" setzen (in baselayout-1 stand das in /etc/conf.d/rc, aber das müßte sich geändert haben).

Wenn Du damit nicht weiterkommst, ist vielleicht dieser Thread als nächster Anlaufpunkt geeignet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688186.html.

----------

## ramrott

 *bell wrote:*   

> Funktioniert denn der Aufruf von der Komandozeile? Ist evtl. das Netzwerkkarten-Modul nicht geladen? Beim Baselayout-2 werden die Module anders geladen siehe migrations-howto.

 

Daran dachte ich auch schon. In meinem Kernel ist aber alles fest eincompiliert, das kann es also nicht sein.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   192.168.1.3 ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ... 

# rc-update 

             bootmisc |                boot          

                 fsck |                boot          

             hostname |                boot          

                local | default             nonetwork

           localmount |                boot          

             netmount | default                      

              hotplug |                boot          

                 root |                boot          

                 swap |                boot          

               sysctl |                boot          

              urandom |                boot          

              hwclock |                boot          

          consolefont |                boot          

              keymaps |                boot          

              modules |                boot          

                 mtab |                boot          

               procfs |                boot          

         termencoding |                boot          

               net.lo |                boot          

                  xdm | default                      

           ntp-client | default                      

                cupsd | default                      

        device-mapper |                boot          

             net.eth0 | default
```

Das funktioniert auch alles. Ziemlich komisch, oder?

----------

## Josef.95

Teste es doch mal ohne hotplug im Runlevel boot

MfG

josef.95

----------

